#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] how to change the shape  number of an image

## yeshwant_sur

Dear friends
can any one help me to know how to change the shape number of an image.
thanks in advance.


regards
yeshwant

----------


## Andy Pope

use the selection pane

Home > Editing > Selection Pane

----------


## yeshwant_sur

thank you very very  much, my work is done.

----------

